#ubuntuforums 2011-05-09
<s-fox> o/
<UndiFineD> forum launchpad login broken ?
<UndiFineD> http://ubuntuforums.org/launchpad_login.php
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-10
<UndiFineD> good morning
<willone> salut tout le monde !
<s-fox> Bonjour willone 
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-11
<hajour> sta ik daar al bij?
<hajour> o sorry
<hajour> wrong channel
<s-fox> Bonjour
<willone> salut les ubunteros 
<willone> savez vous comment installer gnome 3 sous ubuntu 11.04
<willone> ?
<Pici> !fr
<ubot4> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<crond> willone: it's not recommended to do that in any case
<crond> !gnome3
<ubot4> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-12
<Phearret_> Hi all I have a concern over the natty update and having wireless disabled.
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-13
<tux-user> Hi, everyone! 
<tux-user> I will speak about GNU/Linux and Nvidia Optimus 
<tux-user> Unfortunetally, Optimus Tec. is released by Nvidia 1 or 2 years ago. 
<tux-user> I have a Asus Eee Pc 1215n and, of course, this netbook is using Nvidia Optimus.
<tux-user> Hooo!
<disi> bodhi_zazen your available?
<completely> someone here who can help me with a multimonitor and mouse contain problem?
<completely> someone?
<krycek> hi, how do you install or downgrade your kernel? and lock it
<bodhi_zazen> You can install with apt-get
<bodhi_zazen> or synaptic
<bodhi_zazen> or from source
<bodhi_zazen> You can lock it from synaptic
<bodhi_zazen> Or put it on hold manually
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/67
<krycek> thanks bodhi_zazen 
<bodhi_zazen> np
<krycek> i have natty installed and want to downgrade it to maverick's kernel, is this right? could i do that?
<bodhi_zazen> You can try
<bodhi_zazen> Download the .deb you want
<bodhi_zazen> dkpg -I kernel.deb
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get install -f
<bodhi_zazen> that should be a small I
<bodhi_zazen> dkpg -i kernel.deb
<krycek> so i dont need to enter the numbers of the kernel version?
<krycek> the specific numbers
<bodhi_zazen> Use tab completion
<krycek> couldnt find dkpg
<krycek> or, command not found?
<bodhi_zazen> dpkg
<krycek> ><
<krycek> oh
<bodhi_zazen> type, sorry
<bodhi_zazen> fatt fnre
<krycek> im stuck
<bodhi_zazen> where ?
<krycek> sorry, i was stuck, now trying a guide to install linux-2.6.38 kernel i will shout and whine when it doesnt work.
<krycek> okey bodhi_zazen need some help
<krycek> Note: If you are applying a patch to the kernel, such as fbsplash, beyond, or emission
<krycek> what is a patch?
<krycek> what are those patches doing?
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-14
<completely> evening, hope anyone can help me, i got a multimonitor setup and while playing (for example sc2) my mouse wont contain, its still movable over the whole screens
<bodhi_zazen> completely: google =)
<bodhi_zazen> http://lifehacker.com/5056337/mousejail-keeps-your-cursor-on-the-right-screen
<bodhi_zazen> http://askubuntu.com/questions/3981/start-a-second-x-session-with-different-resolution-and-sound
<bodhi_zazen> Several suggestions in that second link
<completely> i found the first link, but that didn't helpe, i foudn serval MousJail tools but they didn't work at all, im currently looking into the 2nd link hope it helps me with that problem :)
<bodhi_zazen> Secondd link lists some options in wine
<completely> i might be looking into WINEFORCEMOUSEWARP=yes wine yourapp.exe when im back home from work :)
<completely> thanks for the link
<bodhi_zazen> NP
<bodhi_zazen> You know what that line means ?
<bodhi_zazen> export WINEFORCEMOUSEWARP=yes
<bodhi_zazen> wine your_app.exe
<bodhi_zazen> If that works, add
<bodhi_zazen> export WINEFORCEMOUSEWARP=yes
<bodhi_zazen> to ~/.bash_profile
<completely> i thought of making the shortcut like this example line
<bodhi_zazen> Probably will not work as written, not sure
<bodhi_zazen> export WINEFORCEMOUSEWARP=yes; wine yourapp.exe
<bodhi_zazen> Might need quotes
<bodhi_zazen> "export WINEFORCEMOUSEWARP=yes; wine yourapp.exe"
<completely> gonna try it in about 8 hrs :)
<ikt> anyone else get a pm from someone about "the environment" ?
<bodhi_zazen> I am going to coin a new term - Debuntu
<bodhi_zazen> Debuntu = (Debian||Ubuntu)
<ikt> how will you use the new term?
<bodhi_zazen> Rather then using "Debian or Ubuntu", use "Debuntu"
<bodhi_zazen> to install foo
<bodhi_zazen> In fedora yum install foo
<bodhi_zazen> In Debuntu apt-get install foo
<bodhi_zazen> YMMV
<bodhi_zazen> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/using-gtk-2-themes-with-qt-applications/
<ikt> interesting
<bodhi_zazen> Generic term for apt based systems
<bromium> hi, guys! still struggling with video acceleration in youtube. using chrome on my ubuntu 10.10 which is unstalled on acer aspire revo r3700 nettop with nvidia ion
<bromium> i've updated nvidia drivers, have flash 10.3 - but no luck so far. any help would be appreciated
<bromium> tried many things found in ubuntuforums and in internet
<dniMretsaM> hi people
<lulabelle> helluuuuu-   ?
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-15
<Belserusk> Does anyone get the weird thing of hitting the UP ARROW and the print screen window popping up in Ubuntu?
<FireBeard> hey guys :)
<FireBeard> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1759271 I thought I'd spam this one here :)
<FireBeard> [I'm Phrea]
 * FireBeard shakes the channel
<FireBeard> anybody alive? ;)
<UndiFineD> hey .. it an earthquake
<FireBeard> yay ! :D
<FireBeard> well, maybe a IRC client shake ;)
<rodrigian> hii
<FireBeard> 'lo
<FireBeard> welcome to the channel of the dead ;)
<rodrigian> haha
<FireBeard> UndiFineD: if you are not an admin on UF, could you maybe forward it to one?
<rodrigian> hey anyone know how to compile a kernel?
<FireBeard> wrong place
<FireBeard> you want #ubuntu
<FireBeard> or maybe even #linux
<rodrigian> hmmm
<FireBeard> or #kernel
<FireBeard> so, anybody willing to set me straight on the question I posted?
<UndiFineD> Prea, ik begrijp je bericht niet
<FireBeard> ow, nederlands nu? ;)
<FireBeard> ik postte wat op feedback :)
<FireBeard> zie dar
<UndiFineD> hehe just wanted to suprise you
<FireBeard> gheh, ok
<FireBeard> I still would like to have an answer tho :)
<FireBeard> soo...
<Silver_Fox_> ?
<FireBeard> I'm waiting for an answer :)
<FireBeard> I posted in feedback
 * Silver_Fox_ checks
<FireBeard> my nick on the forums is Phrea
<FireBeard> :)
<FireBeard> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1759271 
<FireBeard> that thread :)
<Silver_Fox_> Not sure, though I think nothing is going to be done about the social links until after the forum upgrade.
<FireBeard> Silver_Fox_: the upgrade which has been eminent for years now? ;)
<FireBeard> I think the 'bookmark' thingy is a vB 'plugin' to begin with
<FireBeard> Digg is all but dead, and I'm guessing vB is offering alternatives
